
Organizations and Markets (1991) [pdf] - mjn
http://people.ds.cam.ac.uk/mb65/mst-ir/documents/simon-1991.pdf
======
mjn
Herb Simon is perhaps better known in tech circles for his role in artificial
intelligence, but he had some interesting writings on economics and
organizational theory as well.

